# Evel Knievel Bike Seat



## Jaxon (May 19, 2014)

I know this is a long shot but I am looking for a Evel Knievel MX bike seat like the one pictured. I will consider other style Evel seats.

  Thanks in Advance....Jaxon


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 19, 2014)

I know where there is a repro (I think)...does the seat have different variations?
Chris


----------



## Jaxon (May 19, 2014)

Yes there are a few different ones. This one. A 10 speed type seat. Then another banana type seat similar to this. LMK what you have.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-NOS...93878?pt=US_Saddles_Seats&hash=item56608dcf76


https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...c&.crumb=Mz9dQV/GN5e&fr=yfp-t-901&fr2=piv-web


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 21, 2014)

Good news is that I think the one pictured I had my hands on today is actually the real deal.
Bad news is that he wants 50 for it, which means no meat on the bones for me.
His prices were high today...frustrating, but worth another try in a few IF you want it.
Chris


----------



## Jaxon (May 22, 2014)

Man that seat looks great but it is the wrong size and with the seat post attached. I think it went on a 16 inch bike. Thank You so much for looking it up for me. I would pay $100 for the correct seat with no tears or rips in it. Like the one  on the bike pictured.

 Thanks for the help Bro!!.........Jaxon


----------

